# Poor Biscuit is not himself



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi SM Family! How is everyone Halloween?

We kind of sad and concern and we're hoping someone could give us some advice. Our male Maltese Biscuit hasn't been himself for several days now.

He walks kind of funny and it seem as something is irritating him where he is like crunch up in the stomach area when he walk around with his tail tuck down. He is not his hyper self and his bark seem like weak and breathless. He seem to be eating and pooping normally but he seem to also drinks a lot of water. 

So we took him to the Vet today and the Vet did an X-RAY on him and the result came back negative where the Vet didn't really find anything abnormal excepts that he said Biscuit liver seem to be a bit large. So the Vet is performing a bloodwork and we're waiting for the result of that.

Has any Maltese owner went through similar incident and know what's could be wrong? Any information would be greatful.

Thank you in advance! 
Vinh and Ann


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Vinh, I haven't been through this with Zooey, but I'm glad you took Biscuit to the vet for testing, and I hope the results come back soon. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of Biscuit and praying he'll be okay!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww... poor guy 

I hope you figure out what is wrong and he feels better soon!

Grace has liver problems.... when she is having a bad flare up she is quieter, curls up more, and moves slower.

Keep us updated!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone, thank you for the kind words and wishes. Unfortunately things just turn for the worst after I post the question. Biscuit start to go into a serious seizure and we immediately rush him to the nearest Pet ER. 

The doctor gave him some meds hopefully to stop the seizure, she was able to minimize the severity but he was still shaking. The doctor ask if whether he could have gotten into "snail bait" but we didn't see any in the back patio where our appartement is. There are some residue of planting soil and normally Biscuit go out and sniff around and he has done this many times before so we don't think he has gotten into anything toxic. The other diagnose is that the doctor said it could slightly be a chance he has a brain tumor but she can't do anything right now until the morning when she refers us to a Neural Specialist to do an MRI on Biscuit. 

Biscuit is now with the ER still and we left him under the special and expert care of the staff there. We went to see him before we leave and he was so helpless lying there looking at us and still shaking lightly but not responsive. It was very heart breaking and hardest on my wife. 

We can only pray and hope that Biscuit make through the night and we're schedule to pick him up about 6.5hrs from now and take him to see the Neural Specialist.

Thank you to SM Family for your prayers for our Biscuit.
Vinh


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will keep Biscuit in my prayers.... I'm glad he is where he has supervision and they can tend to him.

You said your other vet said his liver was enlarged..... Have you ever had his liver levels checked before?

When liver disease goes untreated - it builds up, and it can cause Hepatic Encephalopathy - and seizures is a symptom of that.

I hope they figure out what is wrong. I'm glad he goes to a specialist tomorrow morning.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Gus,

As far as we are aware we take him in at least once a year for a full health check up.

The doctor that is tending to Biscuit now did perform some basic blood work and we did made her aware of the enlarge liver diagnosis earlier today and she said she did some test on the liver and did not see anything abnormal. 

For now we will have to wait til morning. It's going to be a long night. I will keep the SM family posted on Biscuit condition.

Thank you everyone for your warm thoughts and prayers for Biscuit. God bless...
Vinh


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Some good news. I just check with the ER staff and the Doctor was able to give Biscuit a higher dose of medication in which has stop the seizure activities and Biscuit is comfortably resting right now. We can't wait to see our boy 5.5hrs from now.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sorry to hear this about Biscuit. I hope/pray your vet is good & that they can find out something helpful to alleviate his suffering. Please ask your vet about the possibility of GRANULOMATOUS MENINGOENCEPHALITIS (GME)---something to consider. Read up on it before you go so you can ask good questions. We will hold you in our prayers and await an up-date.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Vinh and Ann  I hope that the vet finds the cause of Biscuit's seizure. I'm glad they were able to control it with the medication so far. Keep us posted...


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you Sandi! I am reading up on GME now and will post the question to the doctor tomorrow morning. I will surely update everyone on Biscuit condition tomorrow. From what we can see the symptoms he has been showing seem to lead torward Liver issue so we are anxiously awaiting the lab report from the blood work.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read this about little Biscuit and hope that he will be feeling better today. Will keep him in my prayers and you too as you go through this with him. Please keep us posted as to the outcome of your visit to the Vet.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, poor little Biscuit! I am so sorry he's having to go through this...and you too. I will keep him in my prayers that everything will be alright.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying that everything be alright for little Biscuit. I can't imagine how worried you are, praying for you also.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Biscuit. Has he ever had a bile acids test? It is not routinely done with bloodwork. You have to ask for it to be done. It will tell your vet a lot about how Biscuit's liver is functioning and whether or not he could have a liver shunt. 

http://www.ytca.org/health_biletestproced.doc-1.pdf

Seizures are a symptom of a liver shunt so it is important to investigate further as Maltese are one of the breeds prone to them. The ongoing digestive problems you mentioned Biscuit had in an earlier post like diarrhea, not wanting to eat, can also be a symptom of a liver shunt.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/50-...-hello-i-am-new-member-forum.html#post2004680

Portosystemic Shunts FAQ


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

i am just reading about little Biscuit, I hope you have good news this morning and they get to the bottom of this. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Biscuit.


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I also wish you and little Biscuit the best! I hope they find out what's up with him and can get him feeling much better quickly!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Biscuit. Praying they can get to the bottom of this and treat him so he can heal. Pleae keep us posted!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts. Hope you hear some good news soon.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Praying for Biscuit. I hope you get good news.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

So we took him to the Vet today and the Vet did an X-RAY on him and the result came back negative where the Vet didn't really find anything abnormal excepts that he said Biscuit liver seem to be a bit large. So the Vet is performing a bloodwork and we're waiting for the result of that.



Vinh, when are you expecting the results to come back? How is the little guy tonight? Do you know what exactly was ex-rayed? If it were the liver you need to know that often even if there is a problem it isn't evident on the exrays. JFYI


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

You have all my prayers that your little guy is better soon.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Any news on Biscuit yet??? Hope that you have some news to share as to illness.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw poor little guy. I hope he's feeling better and you get some answers soon.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh this is terrible. Poor baby Biscuit. I hope with all my heart you can get to the bottom of it, and that he will be well.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

any news on biscuit ?????


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sending good vibes to poor little Biscuit.... hope you have gotten good news about your baby :heart:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Biscuit.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Poor sweet little thing!!!! Bless his heart. We are praying that he will be okay. He is in good hands with the doctor. Let us know as soon as possible how he is doing. Love to you and your family, too!!!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest on Biscuit conditions*

Hi Everyone,

First of all I wanted to thanks all of you for the kind words of encouragement, concerns, and well wishes for our puppy Biscuit. Biscuit seizures seem to be stabilized but he is still under urgent care observation for the next 24-72hrs.

*For those that are interested in a full summary status of Biscuit’s conditions please read on. The entire summary is multithreads due to the character limitation.  *


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit's conditions continue*

Thorough-out last night while Biscuit remains in the Emergency Care, he continues to go thru a couple of light episodes of seizure and in each occurrence the Veterinary Doctor was able to administer the appropriate sedative to stop his seizure activities. By around 7AM today when we came to pick him up his condition did not improves and he went through another mild seizure episode right about the time he saw us and was being held by my wife, most likely due to stress induce since he has never had to spend a night away from us ever since we got him at 15weeks old. Again a little doze of sedative was given to him and we were immediately refers to the *Sage Centers for Veterinary Specialty and Emergency Care *center located in Campbell for assessment on whether an MRI is needed. All of the test results for Biscuit show no indication of severe issues that could be causing the seizures episodes so the Specialist suggests the MRI to see if there are issue with his brain area and activities. What was most heart breaking and hard on my wife was when we picked him up, he has lost the ability to use his left eye and front-right leg, probably due to lack of strength due to stress, the repeating seizures, and the medications. 

We rushed him over to SAGE by around 7:30AM and immediately the staff there begins work on assessing Biscuit’s condition and again they didn’t see any indication of major issues from the basic lab testing so they schedule him for an MRI but the nearest facility that can administer the MRI is 26.5miles away so we had to drive Biscuit there. Once there they had to put him to full sleep so more general anesthetic were administered and the procedure took 30min. After the procedure the boy was TKO and was snoring probably due to so much pain and stress. Our hearts almost fell just watching him lying there so hopelessly. And since he was fine just a few days ago jumping and having fun, which is mostly hard on my wife.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit's conditions continue*

So we then rush him back to SAGE and right away we sat down with one of the Specialist Veterinarian and she start to walk us through what the MRI result had revealed. Warning this part is very sad for those that may have gone through similar incidents. The Vet is not 100% but it seems that Biscuit’s seizures could be contributed to two likely possibilities. You have to see the attached MRI x-ray picture to follow along. There are to possible area where liquid could be building up and an area that seem abnormal due to the shape of it. However, the Vet also added that these abnormalities often are normal condition usually at birth with small breed such as Biscuit. They also see small area at the top of his brain which seems to be indicating swellings. But again there isn’t any concrete prognosis to provide the Vet a clear path and treatment method. So they offered two. The first one is most heartbreaking which a Spinal Tape procedure to attempt to withdraw fluid around the buildup in the brain for further testing to see if any disease can be identify that is causing the swelling and seizures. However, due to that abnormal formation below his brain, behind the neck area, this procedure carry the greatest risk of introducing more severe issue, possibly even death. My wife didn’t take this part too well as you can probably guess by now why. The 2nd option is to do more blood test which will take anywhere up to 2-weeks to get the result back and hopefully there the Vet might find something. 

In the meantime the Vet will start Biscuit on light dose of anti-seizure medication called “Keppra” to help minimize the seizures and also lite doze of steroids to see if it can help Biscuit build up immune to fight off the swelling and such. Of course both drugs have it benefit, short-term, and long-term risks. But the Vet is confident they can do what they can to monitor and change the dosage if Biscuit response well to the drugs and treatment. If his condition show sign of improvement, then they will gradually lower the Keppra and Steroid, and start him on antibiotics. We are praying and hoping for the best for our boy. He’s a fighter and we’ll be there alongside with him through anything that comes his way. There were moments today when the drugs wear off and he recognized his mommy and daddy, he was whining and crying probably due to stress, tired from all of the activities, and missing us, especially his mommy. It was a very hard day for the both of us and I’m sure everyone can relate to why. 
I really want to put it out there that I am very impressed and THANKFUL with the professionalism and compassion of all of the Doctors, Specialists, and Nursing Staff that has lend their hands and expertise to help him get past this sad episode. Our hearts and thanks goes out to all direct friends and family members who have been sending in kind words of encouragement and well wishes for Biscuit! We’ll keep everyone posted as the next 24-72hrs progress and we’re hoping for the best for our boy!

God Bless....


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Any news on Biscuit yet??? Hope that you have some news to share as to illness.


Hi Snuggle's Mom! Thank you for you loving and continue concerns for us and Biscuit. He's stabelized now and still under constant urgent care and observation. We're going to try to see him again tomorrow at around 8-9am. I have added several postings to bring everyone up to speed on his diagnoses today and treatment conditions.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ann and I are overwhelm and blessed for all of the pouring concerns and best wishes for Biscuit. I have posted several summary to bring everyone up to speed on his condition and what the Vet thinks are the problems. Nothing is definite yet so we're trying deductive treatment to see which is best to response to his conditions.

Thank you for you loving and continue concerns for us and Biscuit. He's stabelized now and still under constant urgent care and observation. We're going to try to see him again tomorrow at around 8-9am. I have added several postings to bring everyone up to speed on his diagnoses today and treatment conditions.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit say THANK YOU!*

Ann and I are overwhelm and blessed for all of the pouring concerns and best wishes for Biscuit. I have posted several summary to bring everyone up to speed on his condition and what the Vet thinks are the problems. Nothing is definite yet so we're trying deductive treatment to see which is best to response to his conditions.

Thank you for you loving and continue concerns for us and Biscuit. He's stabelized now and still under constant urgent care and observation. We're going to try to see him again tomorrow at around 8-9am. I have added several postings to bring everyone up to speed on his diagnoses today and treatment conditions. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> So sorry to hear about Biscuit. Praying they can get to the bottom of this and treat him so he can heal. Pleae keep us posted!





eiksaa said:


> So sorry to hear this. I'll be keeping him in my thoughts. Hope you hear some good news soon.





ladodd said:


> Praying for Biscuit. I hope you get good news.





edelweiss said:


> So we took him to the Vet today and the Vet did an X-RAY on him and the result came back negative where the Vet didn't really find anything abnormal excepts that he said Biscuit liver seem to be a bit large. So the Vet is performing a bloodwork and we're waiting for the result of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Vinh, when are you expecting the results to come back? How is the little guy tonight? Do you know what exactly was ex-rayed? If it were the liver you need to know that often even if there is a problem it isn't evident on the exrays. JFYI





Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw poor little guy. I hope he's feeling better and you get some answers soon.





aksm4 said:


> any news on biscuit ?????





CorkieYorkie said:


> Sending good vibes to poor little Biscuit.... hope you have gotten good news about your baby :heart:





Ladysmom said:


> Checking for an update on Biscuit.





yukki said:


> Poor sweet little thing!!!! Bless his heart. We are praying that he will be okay. He is in good hands with the doctor. Let us know as soon as possible how he is doing. Love to you and your family, too!!!





Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, poor little Biscuit! I am so sorry he's having to go through this...and you too. I will keep him in my prayers that everything will be alright.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ann and I are alongside with Biscuit all the way through as he fight to overcome this recent major episode! He's a fighter and we know he will get thru this. We can't wait to have him back home with us! We will continue to post update on this threads to keep everyone posted.

Does anyone has any pet insurance company they recommend? Now that Biscuit has been diagnosed with a severe symptom, could this disqualified him from any insurance coverage?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so happy you are in good hands w/Biscuit but sad for you & him, and your wife! It is awful to not know what he is suffering w/and exactly what is the best course of treatment! My prayers are w/you and appreciate the up-dates! I wasn't exactly sure, but it sounds like you have opted for the blood tests?
I am hopeful Pam will see this and jump in w/any helpful advice!
Pet Care is a company lots of people use, but I don't think they would cover pre-existing. I have not used them as I am overseas, but Sue does---and I think others. I plan to use them when I come to the US for a longer period.
Wishing you only the best Vinh & Ann.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Actually yes, we've opted for the best approach and method with the least risks for Biscuit right now and that is to start with the bloodtest and at the same time administer small doses of anti-seizure meds to contain the seizures, and also small doses of steroids to see if it can be effective to help Biscuit build up his fight against the possible swellings. The Doctor and staff are closely monitoring the application, effectiveness, and Biscuit's responses to this safer approach. 

I can share with everyone that as of late evening today, Biscuit has started this treatment plans, and he was able to start eating the baby food that was given to him. However, he was still either too weak or still under the effects of the drugs to be fully mobile on his own and he is yet to be able to stand on all fours. We can only hope that the application will stop any repeats of severe seizure so he can have a chance for a speedy recovery. 



edelweiss said:


> I am so happy you are in good hands w/Biscuit but sad for you & him, and your wife! It is awful to not know what he is suffering w/and exactly what is the best course of treatment! My prayers are w/you and appreciate the up-dates! I wasn't exactly sure, but it sounds like you have opted for the blood tests?
> I am hopeful Pam will see this and jump in w/any helpful advice!
> Pet Care is a company lots of people use, but I don't think they would cover pre-existing. I have not used them as I am overseas, but Sue does---and I think others. I plan to use them when I come to the US for a longer period.
> Wishing you only the best Vinh & Ann.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Vinh and Ann, I'm glad biscuit is getting a bit better with the supportive measures so far. I agree that finding the underlying cause of the brain abnormalities is the bigger issue. Hopefully, a neurologist, neurosurgeon, or neuroradiologist will be consulted. This must be BEYOND difficult for you and Ann and please know that we are hoping for the best for biscuit. ::hugs to you both::


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry I am so tardy in posting here regarding your precious little Biscuit...
My heart goes out to you as I know you both must be beside yourselves with worry.
Please know I will be keeping your Biscuit in my prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am hoping you will get some answers soon. My heart goes out to you, your wife and little Biscuit.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for biscuit speedy recovery xoxox


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thinking of you, Ann, & Biscuit.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I do hope and pray that the doctors can find an answer to Biscuit's illness and treat it. Mom and dad, you are in my prayers.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read all of the most recent posts regarding Biscuit's prognosis and how he is coming along so far. I feel so very sad for you all and will continue to keep you in my thoughts and prayers that you will find Biscuit somewhat improved when you go and see him today. He is such a cute little fella and hope that the medications will begin to help him. Since you are in a different time zone, we will have to wait for some news from you. A BIG Hug from Snuggles and Chrissy!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for you and Biscuit:wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I send you prayers that the drs and medications provide relief for your sweet little guy. I can tell how much you love him, I'm grateful that he has such great owners that are taking such good care of him.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am praying that little Biscuit will improve with his medications. He is lucky to have you and your wife so committed to his care. :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am sending prayers your way.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Vinh, just wanted to let you know I'm keeping you, Ann, and Biscuit in my thoughts and prayers. He truly is lucky to have you for parents. 

Love and hugs,


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Biscuit. I pray that you get some answers as to what might be the cause soon. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just checking to to see how precious little Biscuit is doing today??? Sure hope that today finds him doing better and that you are getting some more information on his health issues.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Checking in on Biscuit, hoping that he is healing and getting better.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit is showing signs of great improvement!*

Hello Everyone! 

Sorry if I accidentally spam everyone with this status update on Biscuit! I am still new to navigating the forum discussion threads and how to provide update to all.

I am so excited to share that Biscuit is definitely showing signs of improvement. He only had one minor seizure episode lasting between 1-2min at around 9PM yesterday. We had a nice 2hrs visit with our boy today. He took a few minutes to fully recognize us but once he did, he was smiling and Ann fed him baby food off her hands, which is normally how she does it at home.

Physically he is also showing signs of improvement but he cannot fully stand on his own for a long period yet. The doctor say he seem dizzy when he tries to stand up and she thinks it’s due to the medication and the fact that his strength is not fully recover yet. He can now lightly move his right leg but it is still weak to help support him standing up. His left eye seem a bit bulging out but from what we can tell both his eyes and their movement seem normal. He seems to have a hard time focusing in on our voice on his right ear. And he seems to have loss some weight. 

Overall he seems to be in great spirits and he was so happy to see us during the 2hrs visit. Ann took him outside to enjoy the fresh air and sunny day and I think he really likes that as well. It was hard to leave him there but we felt that it would be best to have him under continue observation by the experienced medical staff. He is able to pee and poop on his own but Ann and I are both scratching our heads on how he manage that when he can’t stand on his own. 

The doctor said things are looking promising and if they don’t see any repeated seizure episode within and beyond a 24hrs period, they would evaluate if we can take him home with us as early as tomorrow, Saturday 11/3. I have posted some new pictures of Biscuit in my album section so hopefully everyone can access the album at this link: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/members/12488-vinhle68-album10004-our-pride-joy-biscuit.html#sfmsg_-7890|0|[email protected]@

We need some advice on whether we should rush to bring Biscuit home this early in the treatment? We really missed having him home with us but we’re also considering to also leave him at the ER until he is fully recover but we’re not sure how long that would be. We both kind caught in a heart drenching situation. Ssshhh! Ann might not agree with me. 

Ann and I are extremely grateful for the support from the SM family and the professional and experience of the amazing ER staff, and to show our appreciation, I’ve brought in 3 dozen of tasty treats from Starbucks today for the staff to enjoy! I will provide more update as Biscuit continue on his speedy recovery! God bless everyone and I wish you all a great weekend!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my, my heart goes out to you both! I know you are doing everything possible for your little guy so will continue my prayers for him, and for wisdom for the staff who are deciding w/you about what to do.
Only you & the staff know what will be best for him---it would be hard for me to bring him home at this point, but I would visit him regularly as much as allowed & hold & love on him. I would be nervous at this point to take him home, but that is just me. Sending you both the warmest hug.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

We are still praying for your brave little boy and for your strength, too. You are so full of love for this precious bundle and he is so lucky to have found home with you!! I just want to say thank you so much for taking such good care of him and for loving him so! God bless you all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

yukki said:


> We are still praying for your brave little boy and for your strength, too. You are so full of love for this precious bundle and he is so lucky to have found home with you!! I just want to say thank you so much for taking such good care of him and for loving him so! God bless you all!
> 
> :goodpost:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a sweet boy! I am so glad he is improving!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for continued good health for Biscuit . You are such good caretakers of your sweet boy , and I know you miss him, but I would feel more comfortable if he were at the medical facility until he is more stable. Prayers and good luck.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I wouldn't rush his discharge. Although I'm sure he and you would be happier with him at home. I always ask the staff "what would you do if it were your baby?" then go with that advice.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Patsy Heck said:


> I wouldn't rush his discharge. Although I'm sure he and you would be happier with him at home. I always ask the staff "what would you do if it were your baby?" then go with that advice.


:thumbsup: I always ask that question too if I'm unsure.... When I hear their answer, I tend to get whatever I needed so that I can listen to my heart and gut and know what is best for my pup.

I think this would be like taking a sick baby home... You need to make sure you know things - so maybe spending some time with the staff and learning anything you may need to do to care for him - meds, feeding, signs to watch for, things to avoid, etc.... Knowledge is power and helps you feel confident... So make sure you have that so when you get home you aren't *as* worried as you would be if you don't spend that time asking all the questions.... Because you'll be worried enough over your little guy.


Glad Biscuit is having some improvement. I pray he continues! He is such a sweet little boy


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Awww, what sweet photos. I just want to reach out and give Biscuit a kiss. He is so, so cute. I agree that I would ask the medical staff their opinions about releasing him, but I would be most comfortable with him being there until he's really stable.

Hugs,


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

We just got news that Biscuit is up standing on all fours and actually able to independently walking by himself! The Doctor is giving us the green light and we get to take our boy home with us today! Ann is estatic right now! Happy Saturday Everyone!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

That is fantastic....I can imagine your excitment. Hope he continues to get better. Please keep us posted! :chili::chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:cheer: Glory Be! Wonderful, wonderful news!:cheer:








:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's such great news!! Congratulations. 


Sending love 
E&G


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That certainly is the best news that I have received today!!! And your news is very encouraging to say the least. Now you can take your little Biscuit home again and enjoy the rest of your weekend. Please keep us posted as to how he is doing.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Glad you can take him home!! :chili: sending good vibes your way that biscuit has a speedy recovery at home and that the vet finds something..!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

What great news that you get to bring your baby home. I will pray that his health continues to improve.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!! Whoohoo!!!!!!!!!! Welcome home, Biscuit! May you continue to get healthy and strong. Hugs and kisses and love to you and your momma and daddy!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so thrilled for you that your baby has improved and come home! Enjoy snuggling this week-end! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I am so glad to hear he is doing better! I know this has been a scary time for you and your wife.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit his finally home and send his love and hugs!*

Happy Saturday Evening SM Family! :aktion033:

This would be my last status update on this thread as I don't want to extend the thread too long. I will start a new thread for future update and especially, I want to do a new thread right after this one to share some technical medical information regarding Biscuit's symptom, doctor's diagnosis, and current treatment medication so that the information is shared and could possibly helped other Maltese owners in the future. 

Ann and I would like to send everyone our most heartwarming gratitude for all of your love, hugs, prayers, and well wishes for our boy Biscuit! He’s finally home with us now and he catching up on some needed sleep. Your concerns, encouragement, support, and prayers really helped us, especially me, to muster up the courage and determination to ensure we do whatever it is in our capability to provide the best support for our boy Biscuit. We are forever grateful. :wub::wub::wub:

Due to the anti-seizure medication, he is still adjusting and has not regained full control of his legs and balance yet. So when he walks, he tends to drift to his right when walking forward mostly because his front-right and rear-right legs are still weak. Or he’ll walk in a circle counter-clockwise. Because he drifting to the right, he also tend to walk right into obstacle in front or right of him bumping and grinding as we goes. Hahahaha, it’s hilarious to watch the boy.

I nick-name him “Wobily Wabily B!” :HistericalSmiley:....hey nice chant for a RAP song!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I cannot tell you how happy I am to see a pic of Biscuit. I pray that with his meds he will continue to get better and adjust. It breaks my heart when they suffer but he is so lucky to have you both to care for him. Please keep us posted. Prayers and hugs to you and Biscuit. :hugging:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Aww  He looks so happy at home on your laps!

Will keep praying for him that he settles back in and continues to improve


----------

